# Introduction Area/thread



## ERIQE

IF there is one I cannot find it. Just thought it might be a good idea for new people such as myself to have a place to introduce ourselves.


----------



## LV4-26

Hi ERIQE and welcome to the forums. 
You might want to have a look at this thread.


----------



## cuchuflete

Welcome Eriqe,

Unlike most boards, this one is not primarily social.  The friendly interchanges you will see here, amidst the serious conversations, come from shared work, rather than social activity.  

Up above and to the left is a link to our Guidelines and Rules.
It's called Rules/FAQ.

Here is the overview:



> I. WordReference.com provides Forums for exchanges about translation, word usage, terminology equivalency and other linguistic topics.
> 
> II. The Forums promote learning and maintain an atmosphere that is serious, academic and collaborative, with a respectful, helpful and cordial tone.
> 
> III. We welcome members who share our goals and philosophy, and agree to act in accord with the rules and guidelines of the Forums.


----------



## Operation Unseen

I think an "Introduction" forum should be added, where new members can give a little about themselves, "Howdy howdoyadoo?!", yadda yadda yadda, "Welcome, welcome, welcome, welcome, welcome, welcome, to Language Forum place!!", etc.


----------



## scotu

If you haven't yet been welcomed to the Forum, I'd like to take this oportunity to welcome you now: WELCOME TO THE FORUM!!!
If this were a chat forum, an introductory forum would be a great idea. But in this forum the "yadda yadda yadda" would be classed as chat and chat is very much discouraged here. We will get to know you better in time through your contributions to the forum. 
In the meantime, your public profile would be a good place to tell us a little about yourself. 
scotu


----------



## Operation Unseen

Right then. Thanks for the welcomeness. 

(I'm not sure I'm good for this forum...I'm very good at grammar, but I don't use it much, heh...)


----------



## avok

Hi, The Operation unseen, 

I agree with you. 

If everyone were allowed to introduce themselves just for once then there would be no problem. 

Sometimes, the Congratulations forum turns into a chat room too. If we are allowed to congratulate each other, I think, we pretty much deserve to introduce ourselves to our fellow foreros.
Anyway, your public profile is still a good place to tell us about yourself.


----------



## scotu

avok said:


> Hi, The Operation unseen,
> 
> I agree with you.
> 
> If everyone were allowed to introduce themselves just for once then there would be no problem. .... "problem"? I don't understand?
> 
> Sometimes, the Congratulations forum turns into a chat room too. I suspect that that's it's intended purpose. As we get to know each other, there are times when we would like to publicly say something personal to forer@s whose efforts we appreciate. The Congratulations forum gives us a venue to do that.
> 
> If we are allowed to congratulate each other, I think, we pretty much deserve to introduce ourselves to our fellow foreros.
> You could always use the Congratulations Forum to introduce and congratulate yourself?
> 
> Anyway, your public profile is still a good place to tell us about yourself.
> I agree, and it has the advantage that it's always eaisly available, a post is lost after a few days[/quote]


----------



## Jana337

scotu said:


> If we are allowed to congratulate each other, I think, we pretty much deserve to introduce ourselves to our fellow foreros.
> You could always use the Congratulations Forum to introduce and congratulate yourself?


I beg to differ. 

A stimulating question and/ore an insightful reply are the best way to introduce oneself here.


----------



## Trisia

Jana337 said:
			
		

> A stimulating question and/or an insightful reply are the best way to introduce oneself here.



Too true.


And... if you really feel the need to tell us more about yourself, there's always this wonderful thread - although people will probably be interested in what you have to say there _after _you've been here a while and properly introduced yourself through really cool questions and/or helpful answers 

<< Moderator's note: The linked thread is in the Cultural Discussions forum, where you can post after you have been here long enough to have 30 posts in the other forums. >>


----------



## avok

avok said:


> Hi, The Operation unseen,
> 
> I agree with you.
> 
> If everyone were allowed to introduce themselves just for once then there would be no problem. .... "problem"? I don't understand? I mean it would not turn into a chat room.
> 
> 
> If we are allowed to congratulate each other, I think, we pretty much deserve to introduce ourselves to our fellow foreros.
> You could always use the Congratulations Forum to introduce and congratulate yourself? Do you mean it?? Or are you joking?  How can I congratulate myself


----------



## scotu

> Do you mean it?? Or are you joking?


Yes, I confess, I was joking, sorry.  I completely concur jana and trisia.


----------



## Outliver

Hey guys!

What this board needs is a self-introduction off-topic thread instead of "Do not: post personal information".
That rule just eliminates any community building.

Greetz


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Hi, 

I´m sorry but it doesn´t. 

Most of the regular foreros here feel this is a community and that they belong to the community. 

There is no need for a self-introduction off-topic thread at all. We get to know each other as we participate.

Val


----------



## Outliver

How do you get to know each other while posting personal information is prohibited?


----------



## MünchnerFax

Welcome, Outliver. 

Well, we just get in touch with each other by private messaging. 

Firstly, we must consider that building a community is not the main scope of this site. We are above all an extension to a dictionary. One can become an autorithative member well accepted within the group by simply giving high level contributions. 

Secondly, while you can't see from the outside whether (senior) members know each other and to what extent, I do think this is an advantage rather than a drawback. My experience is that many internet forums where users publicly show off their knowing each other and belonging to the community through 'knowing' posts or cryptic puns and you-know-that-I-know remarks actually make joining the group quite difficult for new users.

Finally, with as much as 383,000+ subscribed users as of today, such an introductory forum would quickly turn into a chaos.


----------



## Outliver

Okay, I now understand your objection (even if I don't know the word "autorithative").
To your second point: This is exactly moderators' business. Plus: you-know-that-I-know remarks are even more complicated to understand if users only communicate via private messages.

I just wanted to tell people who I am and why the hell I of all people have made a registration to this board.
However, I'm not here to tell you how to lead and rule your forums, but:
You should at least give users the opportunity to introduce theirselves via their personal profile (let's say the "Biography" field).
And VARCHAR is not sufficient for that.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Outliver said:


> Okay, I now understand your objection (even if I don't know the word "autorithative").
> To your second point: This is exactly moderators' business. Plus: you-know-that-I-know remarks are even more complicated to understand if users only communicate via private messages.



Moderators are in charge of maintaining the forums in order, merging duplicate threads (as MünchnerFax did just here deleting me ) and many other tasks. The forums are secondary to the dictionaries, not the other way round. You-know-that-I-know remarks have no place in the forums.  



> I just wanted to tell people who I am and why the hell I of all people have made a registration to this board.


Well, because you like languages, don´t you? Whyever else would you join a language forum? 



> You should at least give users the opportunity to introduce theirselves via their personal profile (let's say the "Biography" field).
> And VARCHAR is not sufficient for that.


It is enough for most of us. If we want to know some more, we can always click on the "visit Whoever´s homepage!" link.


----------



## Outliver

Valeria Mesalina said:
			
		

> Whyever else would you join a language forum?


Well, this is the right question to one of the answers I wanted to give you before. But, however, I'm not willing to let this become the major beef of this board. This was just a suggestion and not a command, and I only gave a reason for my suggest.
I'm quiet now, tryin' to help people learning German and improvin' my own English.

Hava g'day


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Already arvo in my neck of the woods. 

Enjoy the forums, and welcome.


----------



## Outliver

thanks


----------

